# Logitech MX 518

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Nabend,

nachdem ich jetzt wirkliche etliche Stunden die Foren und Wikis durchforstet habe, bin ich kurz vorm aufgeben.

Ich schaffe es einfach nicht bei meiner Logitech MX 518 Maus alle Tasten richtig benutzen zu können. D.h. die rechte und linke Maustaste, das Scrollrad und die beiden "Daumen"-Tasten.

Zur Zeit bin ich mal wieder soweit, das die linke & rechte, sowie das Scrollrad richtig funktionieren. Bei den beiden "Daumen"-Tasten bekomme ich selbst mit "xev" keinen Tastencode mehr.

Allerdings, je nachdem wie ich die Maus-Sektion in der xorg.conf ändere,  ist es auch möglich das alle Tasten (einschließlich Daumentasten) einen Mauscode zurück geben, nur war dann alles total verdreht. D.h. nach oben scrollen ging nach unten, eine Daumentaste war die andere Scrollrichtung usw.. und egal was ich versucht habe, ich habe es nicht geschafft da wieder "Ordnung" reinzubringen.

Nun zu meinem PC: ich fahre ein gentoo 64Bit System mit xorg 7.1 und eben eine Logitech MX 518 Maus, die über USB angeschlossen ist.

Meine xorg.conf sieht so aus

```
Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier  "Mouse1"

  Driver      "mouse"

  Option      "Buttons" "7"

  Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

  Option      "Name" "MX518"

  Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

  Option      "Vendor" "Logitech"

  Option      "ZAxisMapping" "7 8"

  Option      "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 7 8 4 5"

EndSection

```

Und gleich vorweg, falls sich jemand wundert das ich nicht den EDEV Treiber nutze, sowie ich das mache startet mein X nicht mehr, habe viel versucht und ja, den Treiber habe ich auch in der make.conf angegeben und gebaut, aber mit edev-Treiber startet es nicht mehr, sondern gibt irgendeinen Speicherfehler aus. Naja, egal, sollte ja auch ohne gehen.

Also bitte, kann mir jemand die config geben damit ne MX 518 läuft, und zwar alle Tasten richtig?

Danke!

----------

## bladus

Hallo,

hast du dir in der wiki die folgende Seite mal angeschaut? http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Advanced_Mouse

Dort steht eigentlich alles was man wissen muss, auch um evdev zu bauen.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hmm, 

also ich habe mir die Seite angeschaut, alles möglich versucht, aber es klappt nicht   :Confused: 

Ich bin am Ende, am verzweifeln ...

Kann mir den niemand sagen wie meine Config aussehen müsste ....

----------

## Gibheer

```
Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "evdev"

    Option "Name" "Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse"

EndSection
```

so habe ich es bei mir und so hatte ich auch meine MX500 eingestellt und alle tasten haben auf anhieb funktioniert.

edith sagt: schau dir auch mal diesen Wikieintrag an

----------

